# 40 Amp Fuses



## BigBadBrain

OK, numbnuts here put the battery in backwards AGAIN! So, I need some 40 amp fuses to replace the 30 amp fuses that were temporarily substituting for the former 40 amp fuses. I can use 30 amp temporarily but I'd like to get the 40 amp and I can't find them. Even the local RV places don't seem to carry them in the small size that my Outback uses. Anyone have a source?

BBB


----------



## bill_pfaff

Nothing I love more than a man that doesn't beat around the bush!

Wish I had a dozen to send you in payment for the laugh you have just given me.

Sorry I couldn't help but good luck.


----------



## tentr4life

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, numbnuts here put the battery in backwards AGAIN! So, I need some 40 amp fuses to replace the 30 amp fuses that were temporarily substituting for the former 40 amp fuses. I can use 30 amp temporarily but I'd like to get the 40 amp and I can't find them. Even the local RV places don't seem to carry them in the small size that my Outback uses. Anyone have a source?
> 
> BBB


 I had the same thing happen when we did our inspection. It wasn't until our first time useing the trailer that we found out the fuse was blown. I picked up spares for all of the fuses at Advance auto parts.


----------



## map guy

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, numbnuts here put the battery in backwards AGAIN! So, I need some 40 amp fuses to replace the 30 amp fuses that were temporarily substituting for the former 40 amp fuses. I can use 30 amp temporarily but I'd like to get the 40 amp and I can't find them. Even the local RV places don't seem to carry them in the small size that my Outback uses. Anyone have a source?
> 
> BBB


Go to the NAPA Warehouse / sales near Ikea -they will have them in stock.

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood

We have had exactly  the same issue (save for the battery installed backwards part







). No one has had them and the various parts stores (NAPA, Pep Boys, etc.) claim to have never even heard of them. Except that you all talk about a "40 amp fuse", I would believe that there is no such thing and that I've actually been on a search for A Bucket of Steam!!!!

Sooooooooo, BBB, if you should find some (40 amp fuses, that is, NOT the Bucket of Steam), could you please  pick up a few extras for me ????? Yes - I'm dead serious! We can then exchange PMs for addresses, etc. Thanks!!!!

<The rest of you are getting a big kick out of watching us chase our tails trying to find these mythical things, aren't you????>


----------



## W4DRR

wolfwood said:


> We have had exactly  the same issue (save for the battery installed backwards part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). No one has had them and the various parts stores (NAPA, Pep Boys, etc.) claim to have never even heard of them. Except that you all talk about a "40 amp fuse", I would believe that there is no such thing and that I've actually been on a search for A Bucket of Steam!!!!
> 
> Sooooooooo, BBB, if you should find some (40 amp fuses, that is, NOT the Bucket of Steam), could you please  pick up a few extras for me ????? Yes - I'm dead serious! We can then exchange PMs for addresses, etc. Thanks!!!!
> 
> <The rest of you are getting a big kick out of watching us chase our tails trying to find these mythical things, aren't you????>


So is a bucket of steam anything like relative-bearing grease or 50 feet of chow-line?









Bob


----------



## wolfwood

W4DRR said:


> We have had exactly  the same issue (save for the battery installed backwards part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). No one has had them and the various parts stores (NAPA, Pep Boys, etc.) claim to have never even heard of them. Except that you all talk about a "40 amp fuse", I would believe that there is no such thing and that I've actually been on a search for A Bucket of Steam!!!!
> 
> Sooooooooo, BBB, if you should find some (40 amp fuses, that is, NOT the Bucket of Steam), could you please  pick up a few extras for me ????? Yes - I'm dead serious! We can then exchange PMs for addresses, etc. Thanks!!!!
> 
> <The rest of you are getting a big kick out of watching us chase our tails trying to find these mythical things, aren't you????>


So is a bucket of steam anything like relative-bearing grease or 50 feet of chow-line?









Bob[/quote]
The similarities are amazing! ...and I believe "40Amp fuses" fall into the same catagory


----------



## BigBadBrain

I found this (clicky) but there are two sizes of this kind of stinger fuse and I cannot tell from their picture if these are the small type or large type (the name would suggest the large type).

BBB


----------



## Katrina

BigBadBrain said:


> I found this (clicky) but there are two sizes of this kind of stinger fuse and I cannot tell from their picture if these are the small type or large type (the name would suggest the large type).
> 
> BBB


Those are indeed the ones you need.
The fuse style for the 40 ampers is a "Maxi"

These should not be that hard to find, any auto parts store or car stereo shop should have them.

The standard size is call an "ATC" fuse and it looks like this








Note the blades are slightly set in from the edge of the fuse.

The larger ones are called "Maxi" fuses and the look like this








Note that the blades are closer to the edge of the fuse.

You can find 10 packs of the 40 amp "Maxi" fuses here for $13.95


----------



## BigBadBrain

I hadn't thought to try the audio stores but the auto parts stores and even the RV places had none and some of the folks looked at us kinda funny when we showed them the blown fuse. Maybe a regional thing? I can try a couple of local audio places.

BBB

When I do find them I'll buy a few extra as 'stupidity insurance'.


----------



## JohnL

Hold on..... The "MAXI" is a physically larger fuse. All of the fuses in the Outback fuse box are "ATC" type. Google "40 AMP ATC FUSE" and you will find many sources.


----------



## Katrina

JohnL said:


> Hold on..... The "MAXI" is a physically larger fuse. All of the fuses in the Outback fuse box are "ATC" type. Google "40 AMP ATC FUSE" and you will find many sources.


You are correct that the Maxi is physically larger then an ATC fuse.
The are two 40 amp MAXI fuses in the converter for reverse polariy protection.


----------



## map guy

map guy said:


> OK, numbnuts here put the battery in backwards AGAIN! So, I need some 40 amp fuses to replace the 30 amp fuses that were temporarily substituting for the former 40 amp fuses. I can use 30 amp temporarily but I'd like to get the 40 amp and I can't find them. Even the local RV places don't seem to carry them in the small size that my Outback uses. Anyone have a source?
> 
> BBB


Go to the NAPA Warehouse / sales near Ikea -they will have them in stock.

Map Guy
[/quote]

It is either an ATC-40 or a MAX-40 - Think it is a a Maxi - Take the old fuse as a sample - a truck parts store should have it too....
[/quote]

NAPA part number for MAX-40 is 
BK 7821079

Map guy


----------



## JohnL

Interesting.....Mine are ATC. I wish the 40 was a MAXI....they are easier to find in that amperage rating.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Actually, I think John is right. The reason we got so many strange looks was because the fuse was smaller than the ones they had on hand (the larger Maxi fuse). So the ATC is likely the right one. I'll compare the image to the fuse when I get home. This can't really be this hard can it?

Is this perhaps a model year difference?

Found this: fuse clicky


----------



## Katrina

JohnL said:


> Interesting.....Mine are ATC. I wish the 40 was a MAXI....they are easier to find in that amperage rating.


The Reverse polarity fuses in mine are Maxi's, But a quick search online of the converter showed pictures with regular "ATC" styles instead. I don't know if it's a model year thing or what, but it appears that people could have either one.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow, that's pretty weird. Must have been a supplier thing that they ended up with two types for essentially the same TT.

Either way, there are clearly sites to order either of the 40 amp fuses needed.


----------



## matty1

Without going out and looking when I get hom, do I have to replace with the same type of 40amp fuse that is currently in there?


----------



## marks

I found all but one fuse at Radio Shack and Kragen.

Mine uses the 40 amp ATC, not the Maxi.

Here is my breakdown:

40 Amp ATC - Radio Shack
15 Amp ATC - found everywhere
2 Amp Mini for water heater - had to purchase an assortment kit but I can use the others as spares for the Titan.
5 Amp AGC glass fuse for refridgerator - Kragen
3 Amp AGX glass fuse for refridgerator - Not found yet.
30 Amp AFE for Atwood jack - Not found anywhere so I purchased a blade holder and 30 ATC at RS. If I blow the original, I will replace with the blade.

Anyone know where to find the 3 Amp AGX?

Regards,

MarkS


----------



## andrhuxl

This is hilarious, I've spent hours searching stores for the 40 amp fuses a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find them anywhere.







. I finally found some on ebay. I bought a pack of 25 for something like $4.95 plus shipping. I'll have a few extra now.


----------



## map guy

ATC-40 at NAPA is p/n BK 7821100
If not in stock they can get very quickly depending on the location -rural or urban...

Map Guy


----------



## W4DRR

I just took a look at the WFCO Manual and it clearly states, for the WF-89xx family of converters, the reverse polarity fuses are ATC-40's.
I believe the source of confusion is because Keystone used more than one brand of converter, and they must use different fuses.

Bob


----------



## California Jim

W4DRR said:


> I believe the source of confusion is because Keystone used more than one brand of converter, and they must use different fuses.
> 
> Bob


Yup, this is true. I believe they changed in 2006 to the #8900 3 stage charging version. They can be easily told apart as the "classic" style formerly used has a metal rectangular door/front. The newer style has a gray plastic front.

Maybe we should list the proper fuses in the FAQ section once we get this straightened out.


----------



## W4DRR

California Jim said:


> I believe the source of confusion is because Keystone used more than one brand of converter, and they must use different fuses.
> 
> Bob


Yup, this is true. I believe they changed in 2006 to the #8900 3 stage charging version. They can be easily told apart as the "classic" style formerly used has a metal rectangular door/front. The newer style has a gray plastic front.

Maybe we should list the proper fuses in the FAQ section once we get this straightened out.
[/quote]

Must have been earlier than 2006 because my 2005 has a WFCO #8955 converter.

Bob


----------



## Insomniak

The ATC fuse is the correct one for the converter. They should be available at just about any auto parts store. If you've never seen a Maxi fuse, it's a lot bigger than the ATC type and would never fit the same fuse holder. West Marine has a good variety of fuses and breakers at http://www.westmarine.com


----------



## Mgonzo2u

CA Jim,

Please see this out to the end as I am interested in finding out the real answer.

My *2005 21RS * that was manufactured in July 2004 has the gray plastic cover over the converter/fuse area.


----------



## CamperAndy

Mgonzo2u said:


> CA Jim,
> 
> Please see this out to the end as I am interested in finding out the real answer.
> 
> My *2005 21RS * that was manufactured in July 2004 has the gray plastic cover over the converter/fuse area.


Same here Manufacture July 04 for my 05 model 28rss, 40 amp Maxi fuse. You can also find them at many car audio shops as they use them for the amplifiers.


----------



## wolfwood

OK - Kathy just checked Puff - an '06 25 RSS manufactured in Oct. '05

The fuse panel states that our Reverse Polarity fuses are to be replaced only with "Littelfuse type 257 40 amp"....yes, that's exactly how "Littelfuse" is written. Is that a brand name? Our converter panel cover is black plastic. Note: the 40 amp fuses currently in place are not "spade fuses" (is that what they're called? The 2 flat prongs like in the picture posted in this thread?) but have 4 individual thin metal prongs.

This doesn't sound anything like what any of you have described









On Edit: They ARE spade fuses and we just found the Damn Fuses! <------ there !!! Next question....is there really a difference in manufacture of fuses? What happens if "Littel" should....oh...I don't know....go out of business?


----------



## California Jim

Mgonzo2u said:


> CA Jim,
> 
> Please see this out to the end as I am interested in finding out the real answer.
> 
> My *2005 21RS * that was manufactured in July 2004 has the gray plastic cover over the converter/fuse area.


Yeah I think you're right. I remember walking through an 05 and thinking "oh NOW they put the better converter in there!". Mine is an 04 naturally. So it would appear that 04 and older use the "old" style converter and 05 and newer are the new (gray plastic) style.

So extrapolating from what you all are saying it would appear that:

* Up to 2004 old style converters use the 40 amp ATC fuse
* 2005 and newer use the 40 amp MAXI fuse

Does this sound correct to everybody else ??


----------



## Katrina

OK, since we already know that I'm an idiot, we won't get into that now.
I was 100% certain that my converter had "Maxi's" in it for reverse polarity until I went out tonight and looked. My converter actually has standard ATC fuses in it, So I don't know what the hell I was thinking.
At least I had bought the right spares (Which I had no trouble finding at the time).
My unit is a 2005 model, manufactured in 2004 with the new style converter with the plastic cover.


----------



## W4DRR

wolfwood said:


> OK - Kathy just checked Puff - an '06 25 RSS manufactured in Oct. '05
> 
> The fuse panel states that our Reverse Polarity fuses are to be replaced only with "Littelfuse type 257 40 amp"....yes, that's exactly how "Littelfuse" is written. Is that a brand name? Our converter panel cover is black plastic. Note: the 40 amp fuses currently in place are not "spade fuses" (is that what they're called? The 2 flat prongs like in the picture posted in this thread?) but have 4 individual thin metal prongs.
> 
> This doesn't sound anything like what any of you have described
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Edit: They ARE spade fuses and we just found the Damn Fuses! <------ there !!! Next question....is there really a difference in manufacture of fuses? What happens if "Littel" should....oh...I don't know....go out of business?


Yes, that is how Littelfuse is spelled. They are one of the largest, if not THE largest manufacturer of fuses in the world. The other big name is Bussmann. Here's the deal....

I again consulted my WFCO manual. It states all the regular fuses (everything EXCEPT the reverse polarity) are Littelfuse Type 257. I double-checked the Littelfuse web site and Type 257 is a standard automotive type blade fuse, available anywhere. Now here is the funny part. Type 257 in the Littelfuse parlance is an "ATO" fuse, and they are available up to 40 amps. However, the WFCO manual states the reverse polarity fuse is an "ATC" fuse. Littelfuse does not have an "ATC" fuse. BUT Bussmann does. I checked the ATC datasheet at the Bussmann site, and they are identical to their Littelfuse counterparts. As a matter of fact, it cross-reference the Littelfuse 257 fuses to Bussman ATC fuses at the Bussmann site. So it looks like either will work. (Maybe WFCO was spreading the fuse business around)
And FYI for those that have converters that use the "Maxi" fuse, it is physically larger than the ATC and ATO types. Littelfuse also has those.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood

....and.....who's on 1st?









So...do I understand???
1. ATC and ATO are (maybe?) synonymous?
2. These "Littelfuse #257 40 amp fuses" (that our panel requires) are the equivalent of the 40 amp ATC fuses you've all been talking about?
3. Littelfuse will likely be around for awhile...but if not, Bussman fuses should work too? (Of course, having just bought 15 fuses, we should be set for life!)
4. My converter has a plastic cover - so its the 'new 3-stage charging version"? The fact that it has a black cover, not a gray one, is academic? 
5. Puff *is *  still an '06 25RSS born in October 2005. 
6. It's Friday and (almost) time to play!!!


----------



## W4DRR

wolfwood said:


> ....and.....who's on 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...do I understand???
> 1. ATC and ATO are (maybe?) synonymous?
> 2. These "Littelfuse #257 40 amp fuses" (that our panel requires) are the equivalent of the 40 amp ATC fuses you've all been talking about?
> 3. Littelfuse will likely be around for awhile...but if not, Bussman fuses should work too? (Of course, having just bought 15 fuses, we should be set for life!)
> 4. My converter has a plastic cover - so its the 'new 3-stage charging version"? The fact that it has a black cover, not a gray one, is academic?
> 5. Puff *is *  still an '06 25RSS born in October 2005.
> 6. It's Friday and (almost) time to play!!!


1. Yes, the best I can tell.
2. Yes, looks like it.
3. Between Littelfuse and Bussmann we should have fuses until the end of time.
4. Cover material and color is irrelevant. Open the cover and see if it says WFCO on it some where. If it is a WFCO, it is most likely the desired 3-stage converter. Mine is a WFCO #8955, which means it is in the 8900 family (3-stage) and is rated for a max charge rate of 55 amps.
5. Our Outback, which still goes un-named, was built in 4/2005.
6. Hooray!


----------



## wolfwood

W4DRR said:


> ....and.....who's on 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...do I understand???
> 1. ATC and ATO are (maybe?) synonymous?
> 2. These "Littelfuse #257 40 amp fuses" (that our panel requires) are the equivalent of the 40 amp ATC fuses you've all been talking about?
> 3. Littelfuse will likely be around for awhile...but if not, Bussman fuses should work too? (Of course, having just bought 15 fuses, we should be set for life!)
> 4. My converter has a plastic cover - so its the 'new 3-stage charging version"? The fact that it has a black cover, not a gray one, is academic?
> 5. Puff *is *  still an '06 25RSS born in October 2005.
> 6. It's Friday and (almost) time to play!!!


1. Yes, the best I can tell.
2. Yes, looks like it.
3. Between Littelfuse and Bussmann we should have fuses until the end of time.
4. Cover material and color is irrelevant. Open the cover and see if it says WFCO on it some where. If it is a WFCO, it is most likely the desired 3-stage converter. Mine is a WFCO #8955, which means it is in the 8900 family (3-stage) and is rated for a max charge rate of 55 amps.
5. Our Outback, which still goes un-named, was built in 4/2005.
6. Hooray!








[/quote]

*By George, I think she's got it!!!*

Thanks for this VERY clear, concise, unclutterred response!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

All this because of my recurring stupidity. Cool!

Glad I could be of service to the OB community.


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> All this because of my recurring stupidity. Cool!
> 
> Glad I could be of service to the OB community.


We never know when our own "stupidity" will serve others, now do we?

And they say that "Being Stupid" should be illegal....


----------



## BlueWedge

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, numbnuts here put the battery in backwards AGAIN! So, I need some 40 amp fuses to replace the 30 amp fuses that were temporarily substituting for the former 40 amp fuses. I can use 30 amp temporarily but I'd like to get the 40 amp and I can't find them. Even the local RV places don't seem to carry them in the small size that my Outback uses. Anyone have a source?
> 
> BBB


Too bad I didn't read this a couple of days ago. I would say my house but Kent is a big city, not sure where you are at. Napa warehouse across from Ikea in Tukwila is where I got ours.

Very funny read the rest of the thread and it looks like someone beat me to it.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Near Meridian Valley CC.

I'll stop by Napa this week - I can make that on the way to/from work if I need to.

Thanks!


----------



## kjdj

To confuse things mine has the Maxi fuses... That I replaced with 2 blade type circuit breakers.


----------



## W4DRR

kjdj said:


> To confuse things mine has the Maxi fuses... That I replaced with 2 blade type circuit breakers.


Out of curiosity, what brand and model number is your converter?

Bob


----------



## wolfwood

OK - just have to ask....

Anyone need a 40 amp Littel fuse? 15 of them arrived in the mail yesterday







... might have a few to spare


----------

